# History or story of your fursona



## angrypencils (Jun 30, 2015)

Hey all, going to try make my first fursona soon and was just wondering how many of you have an in depth story or history for yours? I normally get very carried away when it comes to imagining up stories for things and didn't know if the story behind a fursona was needed or something


----------



## Caledonian (Jun 30, 2015)

My sona does have a background, but I'm still working on that. Whether or not you want your sona to have a background different from yours, or a background at all. Is up to you


----------



## DarkCedar (Jun 30, 2015)

I think its a great idea to have a back story for your fursona. It helps define them and their actions for You and others who might read it. I have one,though its not very long. I always think shorter is better. maybe a couple of paragraphs. Most people dont want to read a novel surrounding a single character.

*takes out his old cob pipe. fills with tobacco and lights it. puffing deeply, he inhales as his mind wanders back. exhaling a thick cloud of pale white smoke. he rocks gently in his chair. letting his eyes unfocus as he begins his tale*

Many years ago. The Hoomans ruled this land and all the other lands around. We, The Snerret race, were not even in existence. We were genetically bred from two entire different species. One being a Ferret and the other a Western Diamondback Rattle Snake. 
  Our Creator, Dr. Borus, of the Big MT, had experimented on many creatures during his life time. We were just one of hundreds of test subjects. Though for some reason, We survived far better than most of the others. There were only 2 others that survived beyond his tests and prodding of our DNA. One were Cazedores and the others. Well they are sort of a genetic relative to us. Those are Night Stalkers. Of the three new species that Dr. Borus created. The Snerrets were the only ones to attain self awareness. Though it took us centuries to finally understand what the changes were that we were going through. Why were we the only species to gain self awareness while our cousins the Night Stalkers did not... No one knows for sure. maybe its simply because Ferrets were domesticated before the tests. And the Coyotes and Rattle snakes were wild creatures. Though yes we are part Rattle Snake. The only guess we can come up with is Radiation. it mutated our genomes just enough for conscious thought. 

  When the Hoomans dropped their sky fire and turned night into day. And the snows glowed green for a time. We Snerrets thrived. Scavenging what we could. Finding nests in caves or structures left behind by the Hoomans. And over the centuries we developed at a rapid pace. In the end..we stood and became a race of our own.

  We are both Ferret and Snake. Which makes us fantastic tunnelers. We burrow through dirt and loose top soil like birds fly in the skies. Our playful nature makes us fast friends with most everyone we meet. Though we may look timid or even weak to the larger creatures of our world. Never underestimate a Snerret. We do have fangs and those fangs contain a deadly venom. Plus we have a wicked cool rattles on our tails.

  The colors of Snerrets differ from Snerret to Snerret. as do the scales. Almost any color combination is possible. I happen to be Dark Brown Fur on Sandy colored Scales. 
Combining the two species made us even more overly curious about our surroundings and ever more sneaky. Our stealth is unmatched by most. We are able to move unseen without leaving a trail. Though we do have a weakness for new and interesting things. Specially shiny objects. We are masters of ambush and practical jokes. We may tease other species, but we are very protective of family and friends. 
  A word to the wise. Never back a Snerret into a corner. We can go psychotic when threatened. Not to say that we are completely sane to begin with.

*stomps out his pipe and smiles wistfully* I hope this look into the Snerret race has helped you or anyone in some way.


----------



## Cassedy (Jun 30, 2015)

Squirrel-engineer. Fixing machines and stuff from inside, thanks to small gabarites. My friend even drew me a gift about that once http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6834713/


----------



## Caledonian (Jun 30, 2015)

Well, I'll join the storytelling squad. Dalzell was part of a large herd of sheep. Though he never quite fitted in. One day, he stepped up, put a sword in a hilt and put on a kilt and moved out to discover the world... which to this day is what he does.


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Jun 30, 2015)

Mine hasnt a deep story just because he is literally me. If he would have a different story than me, I couldnt identify myself with him anymore. Thats about it xD


----------



## JynxLynx (Jun 30, 2015)

Grab your popcorn. This one's detailed:

Jynx is the product of a male Canadian lynx and a female housecat. She was the runt of her litter and wasn't expected to survive for very long, so her mother threw her as hard as she could to the side, hoping a broken neck would end the suffering  before it began. It didn't work. 

Instead, a gang of stray dogs stumbled upon the kitten after her family had wandered out. While most of them were all for killing and eating it, Toffee, one of the largest of the group, despite his soft name, voted against this. His reasons were unknown at the time, but no one had the guts to stand up to the mutt. 

Jynx lived with the gang for quite a while and was actually incredibly helpful once she was older. She was the jerk with a heart of gold. She often provided comic relief in a time of distress and was usually friendly to everyone, though she could get quite sensitive. The gang loved her. 

Except for Gus. 

Gus hated the hybrid with all his heart. He hated someone like her hanging out with them. In their world, it was racism. People like them just don't hang out with dogs. Eventually, Jynx took a joke too far with him, and he finally snapped. He mauled her and left her for dead, telling the others that she was hit by a car. 

This was the second time she didn't die. This time, a girl found her. The five-year-old scooped up the cat and took her home. Much to Jynx's agitation, she didn't have the energy to fight back. 

The little girl patched up Jynx like a doll, replacing her ear, foot, and the tip of her tail with fabric and stuffing. She locked her windows and doors, so Jynx didn't have a way to escape. For several weeks the girl treated her like a toy, tossing her around and rarely feeding her. Eventually she, too, had enough and attacked the girl. Jynx was traumatized by it. The girl's father walked into the room shortly after, and immediately dived at the cat in anger. Jynx still managed to get out, but not without a bullet in her shoulder, thus her nickname Gunshot. 

She eventually found her way back to the gang. Much of them had been pretty gloomy, but now they perked up in surprise and joy to see her still alive, albeit shaken. Gus was kicked out and beat up a few times after the truth came out. Gunshot lives with the gang to this day, but she's a little bit more insane.


----------



## foussiremix (Jun 30, 2015)

So my fursona nova has an backstory, the story is sad.
After an big war luminous and luminas gems were so broken that they shattered and their parents ( they found their parents) put the gem shards of them together because they would be death and they melted the shards together and added lifefibers to them and that created an lightwolve being Â´novaÂ´.
But through that accident nova lost much of he/her of the goddnes powers.


----------



## angrypencils (Jun 30, 2015)

Thank you all  I love reading all these backstories


----------



## Maelstrom Eyre (Jul 2, 2015)

I have a pretty detailed backstory for my fursona to use as her RP character on Second Life (I RP there in the Alteria sim).

It's something I just enjoy doing because it gives me a base to refer back to. . .to determine how she reacts to situations or interacts with others based on their race, species, etc.  I also created a full racial description for her species, which really isn't considered a closed species since other people in the fandom have orca/wolf hybrids, but I call her an Ahmoua-Wolf and consider her something that is an independent race, with its own traditions and lifestyle, _not_ the result of a mating between a wolf and an orca.

(Very) long story made short - she was adopted by an aging wolf and raised to believe he was her biological grandfather.  It wasn't until she was well into adulthood that she discovered that she was actually Ahmoua-Wolf.  She can now transform from mer-form to a more typical land-walking anthro wolf and often feels pulled in two directions. Her own kind live only in the sea, but having grown up on land she feels more at home there.  Still she wanders from port to port, occasionally meeting her "family pack" while out at sea, but always drawn back to the life she knew on land.

Some of her story is now interwoven with the stories of my friends from the various furry RP groups in Second Life, and adventures they have had together.

I don't think it is a requirement, but I do think it helps make a character more interesting when they're not just a flat "here and now," especially in a RP situation.


----------



## Cinder42 (Jul 10, 2015)

X_Joshi_X said:


> Mine hasnt a deep story just because he is literally me. If he would have a different story than me, I couldnt identify myself with him anymore. Thats about it xD


    I'm in the same boat as Joshi. Cinder does have a little backstory where she spent some time in a laboratory as a pup getting cat and kestrel DNA spliced in with her but it's meant to have only covered her infancy so it's really pretty inconsequential.
 The real stories are left for my other characters who don't represent me. They have whole full-cast narratives with side plots and character arcs and all that lovely nonsense and buzz words. Too bad I lack the attention span to get any of them out.


----------



## Whitefire (Jul 23, 2015)

Oh my, you just opened a hornets nest. I'll try to keep it short because of the number of Fursona's I have.

*Whitefire*

My main started out as a warrior in the transformers universe and was known by the name Nightfall. After losing the great war. Nightfall was put into status lock and was on board the Axalon to be dumped on an abandoned planet. After falling to earth, an arcticfox found shelter inside his stasis pod. Unfortunately When the pod attempted to detect a suitable form, it detected the fox and reformed both entities bring forth Nightfall as Whitefire and the other taking the name of Snowstorm. Both Whitefire and Snowstorm avoided the beast wars for the most part. but battled the Vok. During the final battle, Whitefire was buried in the Arctic north and remained there for 4 million years. 

 He was found in 1986 by an expedition and was later rescued by Snowstorm. Seeing the destruction of the earth by the Autobots and Decepticons, the two fled to Cybertron. In order to find a way to bring the war back there and to restore peace back to the earth. Unfortunately, the two became trapped deep inside the planet after the battle with Unicron. Once the two were finally able to find their way back to the surface, they were unable to return to earth as relations between the humans and Autobots had fallen away.

When BW's Megatron appeared and released his virus, the two fled back into Cybertron's depths. Together, the two became rogues of the state and stayed hidden until they were found by Primal and his maximals who reformated them into the new technoganic forms. They both were going to aid Primal in his battle with Megatron, however the pair found themselves hunted by a shadow seeker. During the final battle with Megatron, the seeker kidnapped and killed Snowstorm. Enraged, Whitefire pursued the seeker in which it was reveiled that the seeker was Nightfall's former Second in command Nightflight who had been trying to restore Nightfall back to his former glory. He was able to trick Nightflight into a stasis chamber and destroyed her along with himself in the process.

Whitefire's current form came about when the matrix released his spark and sent it back in time and space with a new mission; a mission that he has yet to learn.

I'm going to end it here now and see if this has anyone's attention. If so then I'll go and write the backstory of Gadgett and Ratchett.


----------



## Darth-Dukes (Jul 27, 2015)

My fursona's background is mostly my life, but some things have been tweaked. But even her current life isn't necessarily what my life is, but more what I want my life to be.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jul 27, 2015)

Well. My 'sona is a sergal. But she was born on Earth, as her family sought asylum on Earth from the wars on their home planet a couple of years before she was born. So, in that respect, she's like any normal Earth furry.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 27, 2015)

My fursonas were once human, but got turned into anthros based on what animals they were like (Aouzy was sheepish and gullible, Pinky was repulsive and rude) and now live in a country only for furries. Â¯\_(ãƒ„)_/Â¯


----------



## DrDingo (Jul 28, 2015)

This is an interesting thread for me, because I never gave mine a story. The whole sciencey dingo guy idea is a bit far-fetched, but I like that about him. I can suspend my disbelief and imagine what I want.

I feel like giving him parents or a history would kinda ruin the fun of it all. His black ear is supposed to represent a charred burn, but whether it is one or not is something I'd rather leave to interpretation.


----------



## Hell_Charm (Jul 29, 2015)

Mine is actually really short ATM, I'll detail it out some day but meh, this is what I have for now:

As a kid Hell accidentally ingested a piece of red lyrium, as her father who is a templar was researching it at home, because of the small amount and her still growing body it adapted to the lyrium and affected her DNA structure. Ever since she has had 2 small lyrium stumps between her shoulders. She can grow these into lyrium wings at will.
When she loses control of her lyrium powers she goes berserk and changes to her rage form, lyrium vines become visible all over her body, glowing bright red together with her eyes and her wings change into spikes. These can shoot lyrium projectiles when attacked from behind.


----------



## DragonTheWolf (Jul 29, 2015)

Wolfgang doesn't really have an interesting background.

He used to be just an average, shy pup. He got teased a lot because he was half blind, so he also used to be a bit timid. He tried to overcome this by just trying to say things as they came to his mind, but he ended up just embarrassing himself all the time. He also developed a habit of talking when he didn't need to. As he grew older, he was becoming more frustrated with this, and just decided that enough's enough. He decided to start working on overcoming these problems. He struggled at first, but then he met a fox he got along with really well. The fox was a little older than him, and he taught him to just trust his instincts and be himself. Wolfgang worked very hard over the course of his teenage years and early twenties, and he became much more confident. His shy and timid nature was a thing of the past. He also took up hunting, and discovered how much he loves it. Now he's a proud, confident, and strong hunter, who's not afraid to stand up for himself or his friends, and enjoys hunting down his prey, as well as his new life.

So, that's basically it. A little generic, but oh well. That's what happens when you take yourself as base.


----------



## Mei (Jul 29, 2015)

I started out simple and am slowly working into a bio and stuff. Its all up to you and what you enjoy. I love going more in-depth with anything I do, so this will be no exception


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Aug 12, 2015)

Here is Chaosmasterdelta's background

He was born as a human into a very bigoted and hateful world. At first he was like everyone else, blindly accepting and doing whatever he was told. But somehow he slowly begun to overcome the mind control and started thinking for himself. By the time he was 20 years old he was almost completely free from it and was having thoughts and opinions that were extremely different from everyone else's. He was also sick of never being free and over the years tried a few times to plan a way to escape. But none of them ended up happening. Then one day when he was at school he noticed what looked like some kind of time machine. By then he was so sick of all the discrimination and so desperate to escape that he did something without thinking of the implications. He used it to go so far back in time that nothing existed yet, not even time and space. There was only chaos. With only his mind surviving the nothingness, and through the power of chaos, he willed a whole new universe to form instead of what would have been created. One without a single atom of hatred, discrimination, or unfairness of any kind. But he soon found out that there were some things that was out of his control since he only added some guidelines to how the new universe should generally be. This universe wasn't perfect but it was unimaginably better than anything he could have hoped for with the old one.   


I started with my actual background then made up the rest.


----------



## Spotface (Aug 12, 2015)

To be honest, I just kinda picked an animal and ran with it. I really didn't have any rhyme or reason, I just liked pine martens, so a pine marten I was. I am working on fleshing him out, but for now, I like him as just existing.


----------



## Ieono (Aug 12, 2015)

I wanted mine to be a bit of everything, so I had my fursona be born and raised in an environmentally-diverse fantasy setting, only to be thrust into a deeply cyberpunk setting with a lot of military undertones. He goes from being monk-class to full on techno-ninja. I gotta get the details down one of these days.


----------



## Byron (Aug 12, 2015)

Once there was an ugly raccoon. He was so ugly that everyone died. The end.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Aug 12, 2015)

My 'sona has such a complicated origin (with ties to other characters) that I sometimes consider dropping him as an identity so he can be his own.

The gist - Terros is a prized pet dragon on the run in search of family and a peaceful home, but desolation follows wherever he travels because of his chasers and his own rare bouts of viciousness when fights ensue. He eventually reaches an artificial habitat in a bay where his followers can't track him, and once there, befriends the inhabitants and offers up his protection in exchange for a home. They accept, but doesn't mention that he's being followed by a hunting party, and something more... 

Before that, he was living a spoiled life in the mansion of a politician/tyrant who kept rare animals. Metal plates were grafted onto his skull to show that he has an owner, but due to his size, was no more than a house pet that only kept others' company. He loses confidence in his flying after spending so much time indoors. One of the other animals, who was unhappy, grew close to him and told him stories of his old home, the wilderness, and how great it was to be free. Terros drinks in everything he says and starts longing for freedom himself, then breaks himself and his friend out of the mansion before being recaptured after a city run. The confrontation with their owner is a bloody one that costs the owner his arm and Terros's friend's life. Terros escapes again and takes his friend's body to attempt a proper burial at his true home, but although he has no idea how to get there, he keeps on flying. 

BEFORE THAT, Terros was living a quiet albeit poor, unexciting life with a family whom he could call his own. A greater political power sweeps the surrounding villages and tears the family home apart, and Terros is quickly identified as an expensive piece of ass merchandise, goes through many trading posts, and finally lands in the city where he becomes the main attention of every greedy asshole who can flaunt their cash. 


There's even moooooooooooooooore, but yeah, that's the gist. lol


----------

